
PM4Py – An Open Source Python Library for Process Mining - ghgr
https://github.com/pm4py/pm4py-source
======
yjftsjthsd-h
What is process mining? The GH repo assumes that you already have the context
(I appreciate them including a worked example, but it still doesn't tell me
what they're trying to do),
[https://pm4py.fit.fraunhofer.de/](https://pm4py.fit.fraunhofer.de/) has docs
but all of them start with "this lets you do process mining", and examples
don't quite make enough sense to try and infer it. About page has the same
issue.

~~~
luoc
Process mining is a field related to data science. Basically you take an event
log, put it into PM algorithms (e.g. heuristic miner or inductive miner) and
you get a model of the underlaying process eventually (think of it as a flow
chart). On top of that you can run analysis that look for bottlenecks, for
example.

I'm not quite happy with the ecosystem though. Most tools are either cloud
based like Celonis or organically grown Java bloatware (PROM, Disco). PM4Py
also looks like a Java project that was tweaked until it was syntactically
correct Python. However, it's probably the most usable free tool for PM out
there. And to be fair, it's a quite young project also, docs looked much worse
half a year ago.

Edit: added PM tools

------
sjvzelst
Hi guys,

A message from one of the founders of PM4Py. Cool that we are mentioned here,
quite an honor actually.

Since we are an academic project, we have limited resources to generate more
elaborate 'getting started'-type of documentation, etc. However, it is on our
todo list. If you have any requests or ideas, let us know, it helps us to
prioritize what is most useful.

W.r.t. the java project. The first lines of code are written by someone with a
few years of primarily Java experience, I guess that explains.

